# JBuilder X für Linux: keine Quelltextanzeige mehr



## nieselfriem (16. Sep 2004)

Hallo!
Ich kann mit dem Jbuilder X unter Linux keinen Quelltext mehr anzeigen lassen. Ich kann aber auch kein neues Projekt mehr öffnen. Wenn ich das Versuche kommt die Fehlermeldung auf der Konsole:

Diese Probleme treten jeodch nur unter meiner anmeldung auf. Verwende ich eine andere funzt alles ohne Probleme

java.lang.NullPointerException
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.ws.window.WindowUtil.setUnremovable(Unknown Source)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.ws.actions.ActionUtil.openWindow(Unknown Source)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.workspace.WindowLayouter.openView0(Unknown Source)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.workspace.WindowLayouter.openView(UnknownSource)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.workspace.Workspace.openView(Unknown Source)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.BrowserUIImpl.setStructurePaneVisible(Unknown Source)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.Browser.setStructurePaneVisible(Unknown Source)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.StructureView.setStructureComponent(Unknown Source)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.ContentView.a(Unknown Source)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.lh.setSelectedIndex(Unknown Source)
        at javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndexImpl(JTabbedPane.java:468)
        at javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndex(JTabbedPane.java:461)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.mh.setSelectedIndex(Unknown Source)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.ContentView.a(Unknown Source)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.ContentManager.a(Unknown Source)
        at com.borland.primetime.ide.hl.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:178)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:454)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:151)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:145)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:137)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:100)
das Eigenartige ist, es lief noch vor Kurzem. Ich habe ihn neu installiert aber es hat sich nichst geändert.
Vernünftig beenden lässt er sich nur noch manchal an sonsten nur per STRG+C.

Hillfeee!!!!!!!! 

Schon mal Dank im Vorraus


----------



## DP (16. Sep 2004)

unter windows würde ich sagen "neu installieren"


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (17. Sep 2004)

Trat das Problem einfach so aus heiterem Himmel auf oder hast Du irgendwas an der Konfiguration geändert?


----------



## nieselfriem (17. Sep 2004)

Nö! Geändert habe ich nichts weiter, jedenfalls ist mir nichts bewußt. Ich habe es auch mit einem anderen Windowmanager probiert (Fvwm2) und da trat dieses Problem auch auf

Gruß Niesel


----------



## Pulvertoastman (20. Sep 2004)

Schon mal versucht, den JBuilder im verbose mode mit

```
jbuilder -verbose
```
zu starten?

Eventuell gibtz das ja aussagekräftigere Hinweise auf die Ursache.


----------



## nieselfriem (25. Sep 2004)

Habe das Problem gelöst. Ich habe einfach in meinem Profil das Verzeichnis .JBuilderX gelöscht und von einem anderen Profil rüber kopiert. JBuilder mosert  zwar noch wegen den Lizens rum, das lässt sich aber mit ner Neusinstallation oder ähnlichem in Ordung bringen.

Gruß  und trotzdem danke.


----------

